# Donation Jar Ideas



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Our Rescue (tgrr.org) needs a new donation jar for our booth at events....and we have a LOT coming up in October.  

Have you seen any ideas that grabbed your attention and made you want to donate when seeing rescue groups out and trying to raise funds? 

I have a general idea on a generic one. But am hoping to think of something catchy....but I'm not there yet and asking for your creative help! 

Any thoughts?? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

This may not be helpful to your situation, but I remember in high school we did this donation jar penny challenge thing. Each homeroom had a jar and the goal was to collect as many pennies as you could - each penny = 1 point. However, if there was a nickel or a dime or a dollar you lost that many points. So for each penny you got a point and for each quarter for example you had to subtract 25 points. That meant that we brought in tons of pennies for our jar and went around the school sneaking dollar bills and quarters into other peoples jars. It was really fun and because we were all so focused on competing we ended up raising a lot of money between all the rooms, mainly because we kept putting dollars and five dollar bills in other peoples jars just to make them lose.

I'm trying to think how you could work this. Maybe if you had multiple booths that competed? Or perhaps you could have "star dogs" that compete with different jars? 

Just an idea!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I tend to walk right by the "donation jars". They seem to be everywhere and you could go broke if you donated to all of them or even just the ones that you actually believed in. I make all of my donations, by check, to my favorite charities. I never know how much of that cash in the jar is actually going to the charity or if someone could just come along and help themselves to some of it. 
Call me old and cynical, I admit that I probably am.
That being said, when we are trying to raise money for our church at a fair or a booth, we always have a game. It is easy to pass up a jar, but most people love to play a game. The dunk tank is one of our best money makers. We also have the cake walk, guess the number of whatever in the jar, spin the wheel. We do have to give out prizes, but the prizes are never as much as the money we make. The cake walk actually doesn't cost anything because the prize is the donated cakes. 
If you have to go with the donation jar idea, maybe you could take all the stuffing out of a stuffed dog and cat and ask people to "stuff" the dog/cat with cash. Make a contest out of it and see which gets filled quicker, the dog or the cat. 
Hope your fundraisers are a big success.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Instead of a donation jar, have you tried baking homemade dog bisquits? 
I would be more inclined to buy a treat for my dog than put money in a donation jar. 
Like somebody said, donation jars are everywhere.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> Instead of a donation jar, have you tried baking homemade dog bisquits?
> I would be more inclined to buy a treat for my dog than put money in a donation jar.
> Like somebody said, donation jars are everywhere.


Funny you mention that. I just printed out a recipe this morning to try on my dogs as taste testers. 

I thought then I could put them in cute little decorative bags and tie a ribbon on them and sell them.  

Thanks for the ideas everyone--please keep them coming! I'm listening to all of them!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Besides the cookies, maybe a raffle? Have an item that appeals to dog owners and sell raffle tickets.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Raffle is a good idea as well! Thanks!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wagners Mom said:


> Raffle is a good idea as well! Thanks!!


Just beware that in some states non-profit charities are only allowed a certain number of raffles per year and many states have regulations on how they are to be run, including what prizes can be offered, advertising of raffles, how tickets can be delivered to purchasers, what must be included on the raffle ticket and how winners are notified. In my state it's two raffles per year per charitable organization, with a lot of other nit picky regulations and rules. 

Another idea, if you have a special needs dog that needs a medical procedure, make up a poster with great photos and the dog's story and then put a donation jar down to help defray costs of the procedure. If the dog is able to be at the event, you might get even more donations.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Just beware that in some states non-profit charities are only allowed a certain number of raffles per year and many states have regulations on how they are to be run, including what prizes can be offered, advertising of raffles, how tickets can be delivered to purchasers, what must be included on the raffle ticket and how winners are notified. In my state it's two raffles per year per charitable organization, with a lot of other nit picky regulations and rules.
> 
> Another idea, if you have a special needs dog that needs a medical procedure, make up a poster with great photos and the dog's story and then put a donation jar down to help defray costs of the procedure. If the dog is able to be at the event, you might get even more donations.


 
Thanks Dallas Gold! Did not realize that about raffles...will ask those that have been doing this a whole lot longer what the law is here.  

Love the idea of a special needs dog--and have the perfect one in mind. We have an excellent "flyer" maker--I could have it laminated and put it up with the donation jar. We could put any donations in it as well as any money for the dog biscuits as well.  

Thank you all so much, please keep them coming!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I found a terrific idea on an island i go to in maine... they take the different sized dog, cat, bird, rabbit, etc. food bags that are like a vinyl material and the cut the top off, clean them out, double stitch the top (after folding down about 1 1/2 inch, use grommets and put a handle on the top to make a tote bag. I use it to carry my cat food to the vet when she is boarded and the dog food to the boarding place. It costs almost nothing and is a conversation piece. They sold them for $10.00 apiece

The best donation jars were the vests that i saw dogs walking around with that said donate to rescues, and had clear plastic pouches for people to put dollars in. People were putting money in the pouches in the vest like they were at a "strip bar". It was really cute and the dogs loved the attention
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

mainegirl said:


> I found a terrific idea on an island i go to in maine... they take the different sized dog, cat, bird, rabbit, etc. food bags that are like a vinyl material and the cut the top off, clean them out, double stitch the top (after folding down about 1 1/2 inch, use grommets and put a handle on the top to make a tote bag. I use it to carry my cat food to the vet when she is boarded and the dog food to the boarding place. It costs almost nothing and is a conversation piece. They sold them for $10.00 apiece
> 
> The best donation jars were the vests that i saw dogs walking around with that said donate to rescues, and had clear plastic pouches for people to put dollars in. People were putting money in the pouches in the vest like they were at a "strip bar". It was really cute and the dogs loved the attention
> beth, moose and angel


Excellent ideas.....

Love the strip bar appeal. Too funny. LOL. Thank you!!


----------

